

Not the post (Josh Susser) wanted to write - ph0rque
http://blog.hasmanythrough.com/2009/4/29/not-the-post

======
mechanical_fish
tptacek: Warning! Do not read this! Bad for your blood pressure. ;)

To everyone who still wants to read about that whole Ruby conference brouhaha:
This is a nicely written apology for something that is almost certainly not
this guy's fault. He apologizes anyway. Elegant and gracious.

~~~
tptacek
You know, I never would have, except that I wanted to find out what the
lowest-ranked pg comment here was (it's -11, BTW) and then I decided to find
my lowest-ranked comment, but accidentally got the searchyc query of everybody
besides me who had ever used "tptacek" in a post, and found this comment, and
now my blood pressure is spiking and it's all your fault.

------
wmeredith
I still don't understand how this is being interpreted as a reflection on the
community itself and not just seen as bush-league presentation skills by the
company in question. (Not a Ruby developer. I thought the presentation was
lame, but I've seen a lot of lame Powerpoints.)

~~~
marcusbooster
Because the bush-league presentation was done by a member of the "Rails
Activist" team, which I can only presume is their outreach and evangelism arm.

Guilt by association, but then that's this whole issue in a nutshell.

